# Ich sag dann erst mal Tschüß...

## Klaus Meier

Ab Montag habe ich die Ehre, dieses Land der Schäubles, Schünemanns, Becksteins, Kochs, Zypries, Zierkes verlassen zu dürfen... Hab dann nen netten Job in Bozen. Ob aber da der Berlusconi dann eine Besserung ist? Jedenfalls bin ich erst mal für zwei Wochen ohne Internetzugang und dann mal weiter sehen.

Also, erst mal ca. ein Monat ohne mich hier. Und jetzt warte ich, dass der Sekt Tinktemperatur bekommt.

----------

## amne

Deutsches Forum (German)  :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

Viel Spass und lass dir die italienische Küche gut schmecken. Ist meiner Meinung nach eh besser als die Deutsche.  :Razz: 

(Ja es ist Freitag ich weiss eh).

----------

## Inte

You can run, but you cannot hide.  :Razz: 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg im neuen Job.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *amne wrote:*   

> Deutsches Forum (German)  Diskussionsforum.
> 
> Viel Spass und lass dir die italienische Küche gut schmecken. Ist meiner Meinung nach eh besser als die Deutsche. 
> 
> (Ja es ist Freitag ich weiss eh).

 Da ist vieles besser, vor allem die Menschen. Die sind mir hier in Niedersachen zu stur.

----------

## Inte

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Da ist vieles besser, vor allem die Menschen. Die sind mir hier in Niedersachen zu stur.

 

Du weisst ja, was man vom Gras auf der anderen Wiese sagt ...  :Wink: 

Wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat, dass Menschen per se 'ne Macke haben, lebt es sich eigentlich recht entspannt.  :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Du weisst ja, was man vom Gras auf der anderen Wiese sagt ... 

 

Und was sagt man von dem Gras anderer Wiesen?

Klaus Meier, ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei deinem neuen Job und das du uns ja nicht die Gentoo Gemeinschaft im tristen Deutschland vergisst  :Wink: .

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Klaus Meier, ich wünsch dir viel Glück bei deinem neuen Job und das du uns ja nicht die Gentoo Gemeinschaft im tristen Deutschland vergisst .

 

Ja, tristes Deutschland, du hast es getroffen. Wenn ich alles unten habe und Internetzugang, dann bin ich wieder aktiv. Und vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, an alle.

----------

## Inte

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Und was sagt man von dem Gras anderer Wiesen?

 Es ist immer grüner als das Eigene.  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Und was sagt man von dem Gras anderer Wiesen? Es ist immer grüner als das Eigene. 

 

Oder saftiger  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## misterjack

Auch von mir viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Auch von mir alles gute, auch wenn ich

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Da ist vieles besser, vor allem die Menschen. Die sind mir hier in Niedersachen zu stur.

 

als Dein bisheriger "f.g.o.-Nachbar" nicht nachvollziehen kann.   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Auch von mir alles gute, auch wenn ich
> 
>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Da ist vieles besser, vor allem die Menschen. Die sind mir hier in Niedersachen zu stur. 
> 
> als Dein bisheriger "f.g.o.-Nachbar" nicht nachvollziehen kann.  

 Du wohnst wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Nörten. Wo ja auch unser berühmter Herr Thorsten Heise herstammt. Also nicht der mit dem Verlag. Sag da nichts mehr zu. Aus dem Kaff muss ich weg. Göttingen wäre auch gegangen, aber hat sich halt so ergeben.

Solange man sich in Göttingen und im Uniumfeld bewegt, lebt man in einer anderen Welt. Da kommt man mit den Spießern kaum in Kontakt. Ist ja nun zu spät, hätte dich sonst mal auf einen Zug durch Northeim eingeladen, dann hättest mich verstanden.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Da ist vieles besser, vor allem die Menschen. Die sind mir hier in Niedersachen zu stur. ... Du wohnst wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Nörten. ... Da (in Göttingen) kommt man mit den Spießern kaum in Kontakt. Ist ja nun zu spät, hätte dich sonst mal auf einen Zug durch Northeim eingeladen, dann hättest mich verstanden.

 

Ich glaub, jetzt hast du's Dir mit der potentiellen Ernennung zum Ehrenbürger Deiner Stadt verscherzt.  :Smile: 

Frage: Wenn du das Nest, wo du wohnst, so haßt, wieso bist du da nicht schon eher weggezogen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Da ist vieles besser, vor allem die Menschen. Die sind mir hier in Niedersachen zu stur. ... Du wohnst wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Nörten. ... Da (in Göttingen) kommt man mit den Spießern kaum in Kontakt. Ist ja nun zu spät, hätte dich sonst mal auf einen Zug durch Northeim eingeladen, dann hättest mich verstanden. 
> 
> Ich glaub, jetzt hast du's Dir mit der potentiellen Ernennung zum Ehrenbürger Deiner Stadt verscherzt. 
> 
> Frage: Wenn du das Nest, wo du wohnst, so haßt, wieso bist du da nicht schon eher weggezogen?

 

Familie und andere Umstände. Wohne ja auch erst zwei Jahre hier. Und wie gesagt, Südtirol kenne ich, das ist das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden. Arbeiten, wo andere Urlaub machen.

----------

## Bitspyer

*neid* Darf man fragen welchen Job Du da machst? 

Kleiner Tipp: Fahr ins Tauferer-Ahrntal und dann hoch nach Rein in Taufers.

Schöner kleiner Ort mit traumhaften Bergpanorama!

Wird Zeit das ich da wieder mal Urlaub mache.. Ist schon wieder 6 Monate her.   :Wink: 

Ich sollte mir da auch 'en Job suchen....

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> *neid* Darf man fragen welchen Job Du da machst? 
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Fahr ins Tauferer-Ahrntal und dann hoch nach Rein in Taufers.
> 
> Schöner kleiner Ort mit traumhaften Bergpanorama!
> ...

 

Endlich einer, der mich versteht Job ist technische Hotline für Alice, die stellen jeden Monat ein. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir eine Telefonnr. geben, wo du mal anrufen kannst, der Junge da ist recht locker.

----------

## schachti

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Job ist technische Hotline für Alice, die stellen jeden Monat ein.

 

Sehr praktisch, am Dienstag werde ich bei Alice geschaltet - da weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich bei Problemen wende.   :Razz: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Job ist technische Hotline für Alice, die stellen jeden Monat ein. 
> 
> Sehr praktisch, am Dienstag werde ich bei Alice geschaltet - da weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich bei Problemen wende.  

 

Also Supportanfragen als PM, grins...

----------

## sirro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Arbeiten, wo andere Urlaub machen.

 

Wirklich ein Traum, hoffentlich bleibt es auch einer. Viel Glück dabei.

Südtirol wäre sicher auch für der Platz der mich am meisten zum Auswandern einladen würde.

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> Kleiner Tipp: Fahr ins Tauferer-Ahrntal und dann hoch nach Rein in Taufers.

 

Hey, da war ich letztes Jahr auch fast, in Mühlen in Taufers.  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Alles gute Klaus Meier!

Viel erfolg beim Umzug und ich drück dir die Daumen das da nichts kaputt geht ;)

Es klingt wirklich schön... hoffentlich wird dir dann der Urlaub nicht langweilig wenn der Alltag schon so saftiges Gras bietet.

2 Wochen sind aber aber sowieso zu schnell um.

Daher nur alles gute und bis bald.

Chris

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Alles gute Klaus Meier!
> 
> Viel erfolg beim Umzug und ich drück dir die Daumen das da nichts kaputt geht 
> 
> Es klingt wirklich schön... hoffentlich wird dir dann der Urlaub nicht langweilig wenn der Alltag schon so saftiges Gras bietet.
> ...

 Och, für die nächsten zwei Jahre kann ich Urlaub am Ort machen, bevor es mir langweilig wird.

----------

## b3cks

Wünsche dir auch alles Gute und wie heißt es so schön: Man liest sich!  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich bin immer 2 Wochen monatlich in Verona am arbeiten. Mir gefällt gut, aber ehrlich, der erste Monat ist extrem beschissen: Es fehlt an allem: Einrichtung im Appartment, Internet, Telefon, wo was Einkaufen, Frauen...

Ach ja zum Thema Alice: Der Default DNS Eintrag im Router (Der nur 10% der üblichen Konfguration erlaubt-> Frechheit!) will nicht mit Linux zusammenarbeiten, ich muss also einen anderen nehmen und schon klappt es mit Linux (komisch, denn Windows funktioniert).

Viele schimpfen auf Alice, auf Dich wird also viel Arbeit zukommen. Das Netz hat extreme Qualitätsschwankungen, zwischen 18-22 Uhr ist es unerträglich langsam.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also ich bin immer 2 Wochen monatlich in Verona am arbeiten. Mir gefällt gut, aber ehrlich, der erste Monat ist extrem beschissen: Es fehlt an allem: Einrichtung im Appartment, Internet, Telefon, wo was Einkaufen, Frauen...
> 
> Ach ja zum Thema Alice: Der Default DNS Eintrag im Router (Der nur 10% der üblichen Konfguration erlaubt-> Frechheit!) will nicht mit Linux zusammenarbeiten, ich muss also einen anderen nehmen und schon klappt es mit Linux (komisch, denn Windows funktioniert).
> 
> Viele schimpfen auf Alice, auf Dich wird also viel Arbeit zukommen. Das Netz hat extreme Qualitätsschwankungen, zwischen 18-22 Uhr ist es unerträglich langsam.

 Wohnungen oder Appartments werden uns zur Verfügung gestellt, bis wir was eigenes haben. Also das ist kein Problem, Telefon und Internet schon eher. Verpflegung gibt es die ersten zwei Wochen auch, also bis dahin werde ich das schon schaffen. Werden sogar im Bus von der Unterkunft zur Arbeit gekarrt. Frauen? Denke mal, nicht anders als überall.

Und mit dem Default DNS Eintrag, das werde ich mal ansprechen, wenn ich da bin.

----------

## s.hase

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du wohnst wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Nörten. Wo ja auch unser berühmter Herr Thorsten Heise herstammt. Also nicht der mit dem Verlag. Sag da nichts mehr zu. Aus dem Kaff muss ich weg. Göttingen wäre auch gegangen, aber hat sich halt so ergeben.

 

Tja, dann haste ja praktisch nebenan gewohnt  :Wink:  Komme selber aus Einbeck. Richtig verstehen kann ich die Entscheidung zwar nicht, war einmal in meinem Leben in Tirol und will da nie wieder freiwillig hin, aber das muss schließlich jeder selbst wissen. Und der Heise ist ja zum Glück schon vor langer Zeit abgehauen. Trotzdem viel Glück in Tirol.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   
> 
> Du wohnst wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Nörten. Wo ja auch unser berühmter Herr Thorsten Heise herstammt. Also nicht der mit dem Verlag. Sag da nichts mehr zu. Aus dem Kaff muss ich weg. Göttingen wäre auch gegangen, aber hat sich halt so ergeben. 
> 
> Tja, dann haste ja praktisch nebenan gewohnt  Komme selber aus Einbeck. Richtig verstehen kann ich die Entscheidung zwar nicht, war einmal in meinem Leben in Tirol und will da nie wieder freiwillig hin, aber das muss schließlich jeder selbst wissen. Und der Heise ist ja zum Glück schon vor langer Zeit abgehauen. Trotzdem viel Glück in Tirol.

 Südtirol ist nicht Tirol. Tirol ist Östereich, Südtirol Italien.

----------

## s.hase

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Südtirol ist nicht Tirol. Tirol ist Östereich, Südtirol Italien.

 

Ich meinte schon Südtirol.

----------

## Max Steel

Von mir auch Viel glück und Spaß im neuen Land,  und auch in deinem Job, wirst wohl genügend Arbeit bekommen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, bin jetzt angekommen und kann nur sagen, es wird der beste Job, den ich mir je haette ertraeumen koennen. Von Bozen hab ich kaum was mitbekommen. Den Laden gibt es erst seit zwei Jahren, kein Chef, der dich in den Arsch tritt, sondern Teamleiter, die dir helfen wenn du ein Problem hast. Ein absolut duftes Team. Und wie es aussieht, koennen die Jungs beim Telefonieren noch surfen. Ok, so in 10 Tagen muss ich dann ja auch selber ran.

----------

